# Roundup vs UltraKill



## Oldstick (Jul 31, 2008)

If you use Roundup weed killer from time to time, I found a new (to me) product a couple weeks ago called UltraKill.  

According to the label it had over twice the active ingredient and also was $7 a quart cheaper than the Roundup concentrate it was sitting next too at Lowes.  

The mix instructions reflected the higher concentration and therefore the quart covers a lot more area, plus using according to the label, it so far has equaled the  effect that I am accustomed to with Roundup.

Just FYI from a satisfied customer.


----------



## duke13 (Aug 1, 2008)

Glyphosate is Glyphosate!


----------



## Pineyrooter (Aug 1, 2008)

There are dozens of Glyphosate products now-a-days it seems with just as many strengths and container sizes.  As duke said, Glyphosate is Glyphosate and its basically the same (with maybe a slight difference in surfactant) with most all blends. If you use a lot of the stuff or can split a jug with family, the 2.5 gallon size 41% active is the way to go. Tractor Supply carrys a blend called Big & Tough that is roughly $100.00 for 2.5 gals.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 1, 2008)

if you want bare ground, the Ortho total vegitation killer is good for a good price.  It claims 1 year total kill but I have found it only lasts 6 months in the summer in the south.  I may need to mix it a little stronger


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 1, 2008)

Pineyrooter said:


> There are dozens of Glyphosate products now-a-days it seems with just as many strengths and container sizes.  As duke said, Glyphosate is Glyphosate and its basically the same (with maybe a slight difference in surfactant) with most all blends. If you use a lot of the stuff or can split a jug with family, the 2.5 gallon size 41% active is the way to go. Tractor Supply carrys a blend called Big & Tough that is roughly $100.00 for 2.5 gals.



Glyphosate is Glyphosate.  But they come in different strengths rated as pounds per gallon.  Also some of the Roundup products contain a surfactant and rain sticker.

Check with farm centers, for the best prices.  I bought 2.5 gal. jugs for $60 last year.

Also be sure to use a surfactant if the product does not contain one, also you can increase efficacy, by adding a surfactant that contains Ammonium sulfate.  This will increase the effectiviness.


----------



## deepstep (Aug 9, 2008)

41% glyphosate mixed at 2.5% will do anything u want. get a 2.5 gallon jug and you got 100 gallons. stay away from anything with the roundup name. dish soap or any type of oil is also a good surfactant


----------

